# Tempt your fate / Wheel of Misfortune ideas



## Jgirlblue (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone! I know this has been asked before, but I need some new ideas. I'm planning a Halloween party this year and have made a spinning wheel for a game. What are some good fates and bad fates that I can get people to do? We're all adults, so drinking is encouraged. I'm thinking charades, karaoke, mystery shots, truth or dare, minute to win it games? Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Jgirlblue said:


> Hi Everyone! I know this has been asked before, but I need some new ideas. I'm planning a Halloween party this year and have made a spinning wheel for a game. What are some good fates and bad fates that I can get people to do? We're all adults, so drinking is encouraged. I'm thinking charades, karaoke, mystery shots, truth or dare, minute to win it games? Any ideas greatly appreciated!


I have a bunch of these at home. I'll find them and paste them here. You can also search the forum and find a bunch.


----------



## Jgirlblue (Sep 27, 2019)

LivingDeadGuy said:


> I have a bunch of these at home. I'll find them and paste them here. You can also search the forum and find a bunch.


That would be super helpful!


----------

